# Fuel issue



## Buckshot031989 (Jan 15, 2012)

Geting no fuel to the cylinders took the carb apart cleaned everything even tho it's a brand new carb plugs are bone dried
Any clue why this is I have a 1940 9n? Also when I turn fuel on carb is full of fuel


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost sounds like the intake manifoild is plugged some how! Another thing to check would be the cam and lifters, to see if they are opening. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Almost sounds like the intake manifold is plugged some how! Another thing to check would be the cam and lifters, to see if they are opening. Have you tried pouring a drop of gas down each plug hole to see if it would attempt to start? Bye


----------



## Buckshot031989 (Jan 15, 2012)

Not yet that was my next thing to do was to put some gas in each cylinder


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Buckshot031989 said:


> Not yet that was my next thing to do was to put some gas in each cylinder


Let us know what happens. Bye


----------



## Buckshot031989 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I did put a little gas in cylinder an it came on then shut off


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like something is messed up in the carb.
You said you cleaned it? Just how much did you take apart to clean it?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you get someone to crank the engine over while you put your hand over the intake, to see if there is a vaccumm being created? Bye


----------



## Buckshot031989 (Jan 15, 2012)

There hardly any vacume


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

It won't suck the air/ fuel mixture into the cylinders without vaccumm! Do you have an air compressor? If so, take out all your spark plugs and blow air into each cylinder ( one at a time ) to see if air blows back through the carb. You need someone to crank over the engine as you do this. We are checking for restrictions in the intake manifold and also making sure the intake valves are opening. If it's not too hard, you can even haul off the carb. for the test. Bye


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

He said pouring gas in the cylinders got it to fire, so it is getting some air.
In general, if I have a problem after I do some work on an engine, I suspect my work first.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> He said pouring gas in the cylinders got it to fire, so it is getting some air.
> In general, if I have a problem after I do some work on an engine, I suspect my work first.


Agree! But this will rule out everything else first. He didn't say how long it fired for, so it may have had just enough air to burn off the gas. Bye


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Leak in the carb, allowing it to suck air into the intake manifold instead of gas? Sounds like a carb problem. 
Usually when put fuel into the cylinders and fired it- it would catch then stall. I usually did it at least 3x in a row. The key for me was having the choke set right when it fired to keep it running. Choke had to be closed to start, then 1/2 open to keep it going, then all open. Went pretty fast and if I messed it up- I had to do it again. 
(1948 Farmall Cub).


----------

